# What have I Done????



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I live on a very tight budget and fight compulsive buying all the time. I went to my LYS yesterday to buy ONE set of needles and ended up spending over one hundred dollars! I saw the perfect top for my daughter whose 55th birthday is July 1st.
The pattern is quite simple but of course in a book. The yarn is beautiful and unique and I ended up getting everything I needed to knit this without even thinking about it. This will be a beautiful but very simple top that is way too expensive. Today I'm deep into buyers remorse. I started the sweater last night but I could still return all the yarn except for one skein. BUT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO!! The sweater is all about the yarn. Inexpensive yarn would just be BLAHHHHH. I know what I should do but probably will not. This is part of the dreaded "Knitters Curse" isn't it ? Just needed to share this with KPers because my confidants here do not knit and would never understand.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep...been there...done that! :roll: 
The regret and doubt goes away when you see your daughters happiness with the gift! :thumbup:


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I feel your pain. I have to keep a close check on my finances and find I can't shop without giving myself a triple check.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I am in the same boat. I had to purchase some white yarn for my daughter in law's wedding shawl and am still second guessing it...


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

My office just moved and now I'm about 5 blocks from a really nice yarn store. I am terrified to go there for fear of doing the same!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I am also on the financial edge, I just dont go to the LYS at all, I inherited a stash of note, and I have promised myself to use up my stash first, as I knit mainly for charity, I can always match patterns with what yarn I have on hand.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to splurge. You treated yourself. You deserve it. You can't stress over you finances all the time. 
It works the same way when someone is trying to diet. Every doctor will tell you that you need to treat yourself sometimes or you will fail at weight loss and end up grabbing the foods you force yourself to totally avoid instead of healthy choices.


----------



## vivera1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Know of what you speak of, my limited budget keeps me as far away from LYS as possible! In your defense though, I'm assuming she's your only daughter, and prices nowadays for "so-called" hand knit things are so high. I think (IMHO) that it will mean more to her just because you took the time to make it for her.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

PapillonThreads said:


> Yep...been there...done that! :roll:
> The regret and doubt goes away when you see your daughters happiness with the gift! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

You don't sound like a spendthrift. So you splurged. You'll figure out how to absorb the cost and the joy you and your daughter get from your wonderful, thoughtful gift will outlast the temporary money shortage. So quit worrying and enjoy working with the lovely yarn


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> ............... quit worrying and enjoy working with the lovely yarn


Ditto.....!!!!


----------



## knitwit1029 (May 8, 2014)

Been there, done that too many times to count. While I have a huge stash, when I splurge and buy more yarn (AND suffer the guilt/remorse), my husband always manages to make me feel better by saying, "It's not like you went to the casino and dropped the money in a slot machine. At least with the yarn, you'll have something beautiful to show for it."


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Sure you splurged, but the yarn is beautiful, the pattern can be used more than once, you needed the needles & the joy of making & giving your daughter a handmade with love gifts should help you put aside your remorse and knit with love & prayers for you not to splurge for a long time & prayers for her to be healthy and happy


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Think of it this way - you don't normally do this, it's a one time thing and your daughter is worth it and more. Plus, she'll LOVE it. Don't beat yourself up to the point where you can't enjoy it.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Yupers!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, you came to the right place. You knew we would all understand. Please don't continue to beat yourself up. You have already chastised yourself, now it is time to let go and continue working on that beautiful sweater. Please post and let us know how you are getting along with it. Some of us would like to make the journey with you and support you along the way


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

What you did is fine and your daughter will love the finished project. It becomes a problem when you find yourself doing it again and again.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I too have this problem. Having to rob from peter to pay for paul so I can purchase a yarn I have searched for. Only to find I did not get enough and had to pay a higher shipping charge for the additional yardage I needed to finish a project. 
Yes, we all suffer. I have more than enough yarn for all my charity work. I have been resisting the temptation to purchase more yarn. I just had to get this deeeeep purple I found at last. I can not wait to finish my project and mail it to someone special. I hope she will post a picture once it arrives at her house. Worth every penny to make something special for someone special. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I know how you feel.
But how much would you have spend on a birthday gift ?
Probably close to the cost of the yarn.

Relax and knit her a lovely sweater and enjoy your new needles.
And you can always resell the book if you want to.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Dear KP friends, I'm sitting here typing and crying. I've been feeling so torn, it's pouring down rain and I guess I'm really depressed. But I sent my dilemma out to all of you and you responded so quickly and positively that it makes me feel cherished by a group of dear friends. What a great gift. Thank you. Beth


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Been there, done that! We feel your pain, my dear. It's just part of the addiction. We all know we should belong to a Yarn Lovers Anonymous but none of us are will to start one. It wouldn't work any way, we are all just hopeless addicts!


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Please keep the yarn and knit it with joy. But also take it as a learning experience and avoid over spending like that again. We all have limitations on our budgets - it is a very rare person that has money for everything that they want, but some are more limited than others. However, we all need to get a little something now and then that makes us happy. The trick is to learn to do that without jeopardizing our food or housing or medications budgets.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I bet this is not something you do every week!! If you are like the rest of us -- you will do a wonderful job of it and she will be over the moon---use the book again and again with less expensive yarn...plus I am sure you will be able to figure out where to snip and scrimp a bit to cover it........we do!! Take a big breath and fondle that wonderful yarn and knit on !!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

As long as the money spent isn't keeping you from paying bills and providing food to yourself and anyone else you are responsible for, I wouldn't be too hard on yourself. On the other hand, if this is actually going to hurt you or your family, then I would take it back and find something else to make. Only you know that part.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

eahite said:


> I live on a very tight budget and fight compulsive buying all the time. I went to my LYS yesterday to buy ONE set of needles and ended up spending over one hundred dollars! I saw the perfect top for my daughter whose 55th birthday is July 1st.
> The pattern is quite simple but of course in a book. The yarn is beautiful and unique and I ended up getting everything I needed to knit this without even thinking about it. This will be a beautiful but very simple top that is way too expensive. Today I'm deep into buyers remorse. I started the sweater last night but I could still return all the yarn except for one skein. BUT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO!! The sweater is all about the yarn. Inexpensive yarn would just be BLAHHHHH. I know what I should do but probably will not. This is part of the dreaded "Knitters Curse" isn't it ? Just needed to share this with KPers because my confidants here do not knit and would never understand.


I understand perfectly and with the internet it's much more difficult to resist. Maybe there is some other thing you might be able to do without to make up that $$$. Make the sweater enjoy it and your daughter. Remember we only go round once.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

your daughter is getting a beautiful sweater 
money comes and goes


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I am very frugal and have never seen a yarn that has pushed me over the edge yet! I rarely make adult clothing and never shawls so I am happy to just pet those beautiful yarns! I have cut down on so many things to save for lots of gas $ to travel that spending just doesn't happen anymore. My trick is, can I make it 3 xs cheaper, pastries , food, Gkids sewn clothes, etc. can I use something in place of and how many hours did I have to work to get this, if I do not like the answers, I do not buy it. We quit just stopping for a bite, I do not buy lattes, I only go to town once every 8 days and I do not feel the least deprived. Easier if I keep my eye on the prize! And I still do a no spending month every 3 months. That is an eye opener. But sometimes you just have to go over the beam!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL bologna sanwitches the rest of the month...just kidding been there done that..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

And this is why I only take a certain amount of money with me when going in the yarn stores! And don't carry a credit card or the check book!

Enjoy your yarn and forget the guilt if at all possible.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, we certainly do understand! I, too, have to fight compulsive spending - mainly on yarn and books. I win the fight maybe 50% of the time, but only if there is no sales and/or books coming out from my favorite authors


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

eahite said:


> I live on a very tight budget and fight compulsive buying all the time. I went to my LYS yesterday to buy ONE set of needles and ended up spending over one hundred dollars! I saw the perfect top for my daughter whose 55th birthday is July 1st.
> The pattern is quite simple but of course in a book. The yarn is beautiful and unique and I ended up getting everything I needed to knit this without even thinking about it. This will be a beautiful but very simple top that is way too expensive. Today I'm deep into buyers remorse. I started the sweater last night but I could still return all the yarn except for one skein. BUT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO!! The sweater is all about the yarn. Inexpensive yarn would just be BLAHHHHH. I know what I should do but probably will not. This is part of the dreaded "Knitters Curse" isn't it ? Just needed to share this with KPers because my confidants here do not knit and would never understand.


Enjoy the yarn and don't feel guilty.

I way over-splurged the last two weeks; now I won't be buying yarn for a while. My stash is huge but sometimes we just have to treat ourselves and enjoy the journey.

Knit on!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I seem to be forever doing that. Need some yarn for a project then realise if I buy some more postage is free so just have to top up my stash.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

eahite, I see another side to this. You have a wonderful daughter and she has a birthday coming. We SHOULD give our loved ones fine gifts. You were correct with your purchase. There comes a day when we no longer can give gifts. So cut back on other expenses this month and get by. A beautiful birthday gift is a NEED. Enjoy the lovely knitting experience and just blame the high cost of things; forget blaming some imagined inordinate compulsion. Heck, you gotta give her SOMETHING NICE! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I did this recently and my budget is also tight, but you know what? sometimes you gotta live a little. Did you hurt anybody? Of course not! Most of the time we are all intelligent, careful shoppers, every once in a while, you gotta let loose! Let it go and enjoy yourself!


----------



## nickijake (Oct 14, 2013)

Keep going on the sweater knowing your daughter will enjoy it and worth every penny. So you pinch pennies somewhere else to make up for it. Never remorse when it comes to beautiful handmade things that will last forever and give good memories. Can't buy memories.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

I go to my favorite yarn site on line often. There are no LYS close. I put my picks in the cart then close the site. THINK check my bank account.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

I used to spend too much on clothing and such when I lived in Sydney and was working and could shop in my lunch break. Now I am not working at present and live somewhere where there are no good clothing stores, I find I don't spend (as there is nothing to spend on!) I also find that for knitting I only buy what I need for the next project I want to do. I never buy with a view to creating a stash of yarn or just in case yarn or nice to have yarn. I have never been so controlled in my life where spending is concerned but it is currently out of necessity. Keep away from the yarn store if you cannot trust yourself. If you know there is something from there you need (not want) send someone else to get it for you to limit the temptation!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Last week I went to lys to buy a couple of balls of sock yarn. Well guess what? I bought way to much and spent $108.00. It's beautiful yarn and I will use it all someday but spent way to much. Guess a lot of people will get socks in the next year.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the same problem. My solution is to use only cash when I shop.It is amazing how much I spent because of using a credit/debit card. It isn't easy but it works for me. Also I don't buy books at my Lys; I get them online often for as little as a penny plus a few dollars in shipping.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Often I only need one tiny excuse..."It's for my daughter" to indulge! Stop fretting and enjoy your yummy yarn!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

You would have spent money buying "something" for your daughter's birthday, right? So take that amount and subtract it from the $100 you paid...then it won't seem so bad. The "extra" you paid for what will be the perfect, cherished gift will likely be worth it. 

The fact that you're upset about this tells me that you do live within your means, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

Enjoy the project of knitting a beautiful gift for your daughter! You both deserve it and will continue to appreciate it for a long time to come. Everyone needs to splurge once in a while! Bury the remorse and get knitting!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

been there done that....Most of us probably have and can relate to your doubts.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Impulse buying overcomes all of us at times. As long as it is not a habit, then it is okay. Under the circumstances - wanting to make a beautiful gift for your daughter - it is justified. 

Contributing to one's stash can become a problem if it isn't carefully maintained. I feel, for some, buying yarn is almost like an addiction; one cannot enter a LYS without buying more yarn. Likewise some cannot even enter a big box store without buying more yarn.

I truly believe it is important to knit or crochet down your stash OR donate it to groups knitting for charity. To not do this, would be like habitually buying staple food items and not getting around to using it for 5 years. 

While my comments will surely spark some controversy, I hope it does stimulate some personal introspective thoughts. 

I am glad your daughter's sweater is underway. She will be blessed to receive a gift knit with love from gorgeous yarn.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Don't cry. Think of your daughter's happiness about such a loving gift from her mother. And then enjoy making the most beautiful gift ever for your beloved daughter.
Sometimes we can't help but do what our brain says was wrong (and our heart says it's right). But in the end the heart is always right.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I also do it too often - not only with yarns, but with knitting and sewing machines which is far worse!!!!


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Totally understand. I use to work in a yarn store years ago. Most of my paycheck went to purchases of the beautiful yarn. what I regret now is that I never used 98% of that yarn. I had to rent a storage unit because I did not have enough room in my apartment to keep it all. I could not afford to continue to pay the storage fees so one day, while at church, i told one of girls, who runs a knitting club for donations, to come and get the yarn. I had bins and bins. I did not even want to look at the yarn for fear of taking some back. She told me I had some beautiful expensive yarn in my stash. I know I did and the pain gets less less as time goes by. And it was donated for charity work, so it is suppose to make feel better. The pain gets less less as time goes on, over years ago now. I still dream about some of the yarn though. I'll get over it all some day! LOL


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Finish the sweater and enjoy the look on your daughter's face when she receives your gift of love.............don't detract with "I should'nt have done it.....you did it's over so now get to work and enjoy..............worry never solves anything it soaks up the joy . You can cut back somewhere else if it helps.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

eahite said:


> I live on a very tight budget and fight compulsive buying all the time. I went to my LYS yesterday to buy ONE set of needles and ended up spending over one hundred dollars! I saw the perfect top for my daughter whose 55th birthday is July 1st.
> The pattern is quite simple but of course in a book. The yarn is beautiful and unique and I ended up getting everything I needed to knit this without even thinking about it. This will be a beautiful but very simple top that is way too expensive. Today I'm deep into buyers remorse. I started the sweater last night but I could still return all the yarn except for one skein. BUT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO!! The sweater is all about the yarn. Inexpensive yarn would just be BLAHHHHH. I know what I should do but probably will not. This is part of the dreaded "Knitters Curse" isn't it ? Just needed to share this with KPers because my confidants here do not knit and would never understand.


TOTALLY UNDERSTAND!!!! I recently did the same except I purchased two sets of straight needles(10" & 14"). 20% off and no shipping. AND they were already atleast $10 cheaper then other places I priced! 😏


----------



## cookieknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Make her a hat with the skein you opened. Return the rest of the yarn. Your daughter will love you and will probably wear the hat more often than the sweater.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Can't take it with you.plus it's a very speacil person and birthday.if you enjoy making it that's what counts.im forever spending to much on craft bits.as long as you can eat and bills get paid.thats the main thing.dont beat yourself up enjoy making it.rember to put a picture of it on here.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I've done that so many times. It's just part of my knitting life.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Enjoy your buy and enjoy all the beans you will have to eat to make the buy fit your budget


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I've done it too. Yarn is so enticing and so hard to leave behind. Enjoy your knitting and marvel at the beauty of what you're creating.


----------



## Lindapidgas (Jan 21, 2013)

You may need professional help.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Enjoy your purchase and your daughter's appreciation when she receives this very special sweater.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Just eat beans for a month (or more) to get you back on your budget!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I think the same thing every time I buy more, especially with all I already have. Good luck with the guilty feelings.


----------



## ritj2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Don't have buyers remorse. You bought it for a good reason, your daughter will love it, so as my mother always said "Don't cry over spilled milk". You want to enjoy making it, so let go of the guilt and knit away. How abou a phoyo when you are done


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

When I find something that I like, the first question I ask myself is, "will I regret this if I don't get it?" If the answer is yes, I get it. If I'm not sure, I'll walk out to think about it for a day or two. If I decide to go back to get it and it isn't there, I feel that it wasn't meant to be. If it is still there, that's when I will buy it if I still feel the same way about it. Sometimes, I wonder what I was thinking when I saw it the first time.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I share your remorse, but just think how beautiful the top will be on your daughter, and how much she will love it!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Wish I had a LYS!! I have done it online and pay shipping because of it. Once it arrives the remorse is on my needles happily creating a work of art.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

55th birthdays only come along once. I'll be the big 70 on 7/7 so know your daughter (same birth sign) will be thrilled.


----------



## Jkbaruch (Jun 11, 2014)

Understandable, but your daughter will surely love it. Knit on and move on. Kathy b


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

OK, you spent a lot of money on the wool for your Daughters birthday gift. You didn't spend all of the mortgage money, rent money or money for food or other utilities did you? if not then you are OK. We all overspend sometimes, just as long as we don't spend the money for the necessities in life and don't overspend too often that is OK.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Daughters are worth everything in the world.... Wait until you see how happy she is... it will be worth the scrimping required to "cover the debt"...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope you can eliminate the guilts. Knit the top, enjoy working on it, and watch how excited your daughter will be with the results.

Hazel


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope that by now your buyer's remorse is waning and that you are happily working on your daughter's sweater, which will be a special gift for a special birthday. Perhaps you could set aside $20 per month to pay yourself back and regain your $100. Don't beat yourself up over it - it's what we've ALWAYS done for our children.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I am very frugal and have never seen a yarn that has pushed me over the edge yet! I rarely make adult clothing and never shawls so I am happy to just pet those beautiful yarns! I have cut down on so many things to save for lots of gas $ to travel that spending just doesn't happen anymore. My trick is, can I make it 3 xs cheaper, pastries , food, Gkids sewn clothes, etc. can I use something in place of and how many hours did I have to work to get this, if I do not like the answers, I do not buy it. We quit just stopping for a bite, I do not buy lattes, I only go to town once every 8 days and I do not feel the least deprived. Easier if I keep my eye on the prize! And I still do a no spending month every 3 months. That is an eye opener. But sometimes you just have to go over the beam!


Your post has encouraged me so much. Is serendipity the word for right place when needed? I'm in her boat exactly. I knew I had a problem when I tried to get through 30 days not going to a store with knitting products or quilting products. I actually got depressed and lasted only a week. When I had a grieving day over family who died I headed to the store. I see your methods work for you ..perhaps they will for me. Now I just take ten dollars into the store, brouse with the intent I can go back another day if I want something badly (usually once I leave the strong urge passes) and avoid the streets the stores are on. I saw a book called "Shoe Addicts Anonymous"in sam's club cost $4,98 and went back another day to get it. I haven't begun to read it but I'm sure I can relate yesterday I had help from the iPad. I started brousing and came to a store where if you bought $60 there was no shipping. Went to books and patterns and there were downloads $4. I started putting great stuff in my check out basket. Then the machine said I had to update my info and wouldn't let me add the next item. It said I could only order 1 and I was stopped. Tried several times and finally gave up..thank goodness because my budget is not allowing fun purchases and I got mail at 4:30 saying the government had taken a huge amount they think they paid mom after she died. I'm sure it's a mistake and will call the bank now but happened on this post which is serendipidous I think if that's the right word for "just what I needed to read".
They say recognizing a problem is the first step to correcting it. I am praying God will help me get on track. I believe prayer solves problems by releasing our stress so we think of how to solve thr problem. Our friend knows she overstepped her self made boundary but spilled milk is just that. "Pick yourself up brush yourself off and start all over again" a song tells me. If I thought I'd realy made a bad mistake I'd return the yarn and find a different gift that I could give and not have the anxiety over and save up to buy the yarn in the future when her next birthday comes along and a gift is needed. Just one option.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

bonbarnie said:


> I go to my favorite yarn site on line often. There are no LYS close. I put my picks in the cart then close the site. THINK check my bank account.


I do that sometimes but when I come on it later and it says out of stock I get sad.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

eahite said:


> I live on a very tight budget and fight compulsive buying all the time. I went to my LYS yesterday to buy ONE set of needles and ended up spending over one hundred dollars! I saw the perfect top for my daughter whose 55th birthday is July 1st.
> The pattern is quite simple but of course in a book. The yarn is beautiful and unique and I ended up getting everything I needed to knit this without even thinking about it. This will be a beautiful but very simple top that is way too expensive. Today I'm deep into buyers remorse. I started the sweater last night but I could still return all the yarn except for one skein. BUT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO!! The sweater is all about the yarn. Inexpensive yarn would just be BLAHHHHH. I know what I should do but probably will not. This is part of the dreaded "Knitters Curse" isn't it ? Just needed to share this with KPers because my confidants here do not knit and would never understand.


Over $100 is nothing. I just spent $365 (discounted 15%) to make myself a sweater. Total indulgence but my SIL's dying reminds me to fulfill wishes before it is too late. In a couple of months you will recoup the money. Knit on.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Life is short, forgive yourself and enjoy the yarn and the making of a wonderful gift for your daughter! Memories made are priceless........


----------



## CeCe117 (Apr 24, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> You don't sound like a spendthrift. So you splurged. You'll figure out how to absorb the cost and the joy you and your daughter get from your wonderful, thoughtful gift will outlast the temporary money shortage. So quit worrying and enjoy working with the lovely yarn


Money can't buy love or happiness, stop worrying. Life is short, I have said goodbye to three loved ones in as many months and don't regret the additional money spent for non essentials to see them smile or enjoy an afternoon out.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

JeanneHolmes said:


> I also do it too often - not only with yarns, but with knitting and sewing machines which is far worse!!!!


OMG ...me too! I have six sewing machines! Way too many but hoping to stp at 6.

Also to the lady with the cat avatar...love it!

To the frank advice person..it's kind to say what may be helpful tho not what a person wants to hear.

I like the advise about sending someone else to buy what is needed. I say to the check out person in the store. "This was like sending a wino into a liquor store"  they look at me funny.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

mollyb44 said:


> Totally understand. I use to work in a yarn store years ago. Most of my paycheck went to purchases of the beautiful yarn. what I regret now is that I never used 98% of that yarn. I had to rent a storage unit because I did not have enough room in my apartment to keep it all. I could not afford to continue to pay the storage fees so one day, while at church, i told one of girls, who runs a knitting club for donations, to come and get the yarn. I had bins and bins. I did not even want to look at the yarn for fear of taking some back. She told me I had some beautiful expensive yarn in my stash. I know I did and the pain gets less less as time goes by. And it was donated for charity work, so it is suppose to make feel better. The pain gets less less as time goes on, over years ago now. I still dream about some of the yarn though. I'll get over it all some day! LOL


Storage units are parasites! I put school supplies there when I retired, things I'd bought for 42 years. It cost $133 x 48 months to keep it there. I recently paid $640 to transport it home and now it's all over snd I'm wasting my life going through it to give it away. Yet as I see each item I loving used with the children I feel sad. It's the period I did not want to put on the end of my career.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Been there, done that. Even got a t-shirt. It's a 'thing'. I get buyers remorse too. Himself, my DH, just says, "Stop. If you like it, we can afford it." *hugs him*


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Lindapidgas said:


> You may need professional help.


"We" are professional help. Honestly therapists can help but I know one who counsels married people but his marriage is a mess and he knows what to do but can't do it. I went to one who told me to tell an alvoholic how I felt...hmmm that was such bad advice. I went to one who made friends with " the enemy" and believed every lie he told! I'd get better advise here on this knitting subject as I've seen reading your posts. Apologies to any therapists reading my opinion. I guess there are good ones ..I just never met one. One told me to make my guy sleep on the couch..I did..no good results..then I read the therapist lost his license for distributing drugs badly. Who knew? I never got any


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

been there, done that, and will probably do it again (although I try to restrain myself) happy knitting!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

We all do that. I know that I used to stay home, so I would not be tempted to buy anything. Now you don't even have to leave your house to get into trouble. Just a computer and links that we visit are enough to get us into trouble. Still, I would not want to be without my knitting or crocheting. Have saved tons of money staying sane, and making gifts for my loved ones.

Norma


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

flitri said:


> OK, you spent a lot of money on the wool for your Daughters birthday gift. You didn't spend all of the mortgage money, rent money or money for food or other utilities did you? if not then you are OK. We all overspend sometimes, just as long as we don't spend the money for the necessities in life and don't overspend too often that is OK.


I make 5 narrow columns in my check book. First one is the check amount, second one is cost of food for the month 30 x $__, a daily estimate. I write that st the top of the column and I subtract that from my pension, third column is bills for the month, i write thst on top of that column and I subtract that from the rest of my pension, I subtract a monthly savings for taxes and write that over the last column. The fourth column is "other" which is fun money and things needed for the house or car, I write that at the top of the foubrth column. If any money is there at the end of the month it goes into savings. I only use credit card for gas but broke that rule two months ago when car needed big fixing, needed a lawn mower badly and went on a yarn/stuff binge. It will take me one year to pay it down..my punishment for being a dummy! You can see I'm no accountant! But this method is getting me by since mom and hub died.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I know that its hard living on a tight budget, I am on a disability pension so I have to be very careful as well. I work out how much I have to pay for electricity, gas, phone, rent and food each fortnight. I prepay my bills and when I have all of my accounts well in credit now so if I do want anything I just don't have to pay a lot off the bills and I can usually get what I need. Then I go back to get the accounts in credit up to where they were before. I also run a car and have to budget for the insurances, petrol and maintenance for that.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I am almost overcome by the response to my two postings. I keep thinking it would be just great to have all of you gathered together physically so we could really get acquainted and be of help to each other...even the friend that suggested I get help! The sweater will turn out to be beautiful or I will go play in traffic. Thanks for all the thoughtful and positive input. Now come on over and lets have coffee!!Beth


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> I am also on the financial edge, I just dont go to the LYS at all, I inherited a stash of note, and I have promised myself to use up my stash first, as I knit mainly for charity, I can always match patterns with what yarn I have on hand.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

eahite said:


> I am almost overcome by the response to my two postings. I keep thinking it would be just great to have all of you gathered together physically so we could really get acquainted and be of help to each other...even the friend that suggested I get help! The sweater will turn out to be beautiful or I will go play in traffic. Thanks for all the thoughtful and positive input. Now come on over and lets have coffee!!Beth


Good morning, Beth. I drink mine black - you are such a sweetheart.
Hope you have a very blessed day.


----------



## AdoraJean (May 31, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> You don't sound like a spendthrift. So you splurged. You'll figure out how to absorb the cost and the joy you and your daughter get from your wonderful, thoughtful gift will outlast the temporary money shortage. So quit worrying and enjoy working with the lovely yarn


I so agree. Enjoy and when you see you daughter wearing you work, it will be so worth it.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, the needles will be used again and again and I'm sure there is more than one pattern in the book and your daughter will love the sweater.......it's an INVESTMENT in your future! And that doesn't even take into account the enjoyment of creativity, the zen of knitting or the pride of accomplishment.....hope you post a photo when you finish!


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

You would probably spend at least half that amount for a gift anyway. Now you'll have something very special to give to I've to your daughter. Just keep knitting!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It is just $100.00 you can absorb that with your grocery budget ?? We have been making due with less meat.. maybe just eating half your normal portion then saving the rest of it for the next day? we put it on a salad and call it a salad dinner.. Just a idea.. When we think of how often we nickle and dime a hundred dollars away in a month or so.. I am sure if you just tighten up those purse strings a bit you will be fine.. 
I say all of that because we are on a tight budget too and hubby holds the check book.. LOL that doesn't stop me.. I have the ATM card .. LOL but I try hard to be good.. sometimes we just need to splurge..
Now just think about how much you will get out of the book. I am sure there are more, amazing patterns in it.. and the needles you will use over and over again.. so those will pay for themselves.. and that look on your daughters face when she sees the amazing sweater you have knitted her!! that will be well worth it  Plus what would you have paid for a gift for her in the first place?? now deduct that price and the price of what you went in there for in the first place and you will see that you didn't really go all that overboard  ..


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I know how you feel...the best way to get over this, is to knit your daughter the beautiful sweater, and remind yourself that you will do better next time. Sometimes it feels good to do something that we would't normally do. I feel for you. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Jollypolly, 
Know of at least one therapist in NJ that is worth his (considerable) weight in gold...

I wish my DH met him 35 years ago...


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Dragonfly gave you very good advice, it is what I would have responded with. Sometimes we just can't do what we really want to do. Trust me. I'm making these desisions all the time now. BUT...I have a huge stash to pull from, if you do not then...at least the sacrifice may be worth it. 


dragonfly7673 said:


> As long as the money spent isn't keeping you from paying bills and providing food to yourself and anyone else you are responsible for, I wouldn't be too hard on yourself. On the other hand, if this is actually going to hurt you or your family, then I would take it back and find something else to make. Only you know that part.


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Go for it!! Enjoy yourself and be happy while knitting this for your daughter! Remember, you can't take it with you!! Life is too short!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I am in a tight financial situation, too. This AM, I got notice of a sale online and the yarn I love BEST for afghans (my go-to wedding gift) is ridiculously cheap and discontinued. I want to lay in a lifetime supply. I have talked myself out of it twice, now - but I haven't deleted the email yet. Searching for my willpower. It's not like I don't have a stash. Oh, my.....


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

knitwit1029 said:


> Been there, done that too many times to count. While I have a huge stash, when I splurge and buy more yarn (AND suffer the guilt/remorse), my husband always manages to make me feel better by saying, "It's not like you went to the casino and dropped the money in a slot machine. At least with the yarn, you'll have something beautiful to show for it."


Oh thank you for giving me something new to say when DH threatens a "yarn stash" intervention !
I have used "I don't smoke, drink ( much) or buy lottery tickets, clothes etc" but we live 5 minutes drive from a casino so this would be a good one to use ! . I have yarn arriving this week so hopefully he will be out somewhere or I will have to use this line !


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't feel bad about it, you bought it with your lovely daughter in mind it wasn't even for you. We are allowed to splurge for a special occation, forget about it and just enjoy working with that lovely yarn and create something beautiful for your daughter. You both deserve it! :-D


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

As long as your purchase is not the difference between eating and not eating, enjoy the knitting. I hope your daughter will appreciate the love that will go into this sweater.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I think you should not feel guilty. I buy all kind of stuff all the time without thinking of how much I spent. But my rule is always, whatever I buy, I have to make something that I can sell to recoup the expense. It works quite well for me.
Have a steady income selling handmade Cards and other items. Why don't you give it a try.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay, you could have bought $2.00 a skein yarn for her sweater, but would it have been the same sweater? Sometimes I just love the feel of some very, very nice yarns that I get at my LYS. And if it is for something nice for either me or someone else, it is worth it.

Last year I knit a sweater for my grandson. I used a cheaper yarn, acrylic because I knew it was going to be washed by my son and probably often as kids get dirtier sooner. And besides would a four-year old care or know the difference? 

Now my son wants a throw knit of alpaca. He is even willing to pay for the yarn because he does know the difference and saw mine which he fell in love with it.

So the answer is the yarn should fit the project and person it is knit for. Save where it doesn't matter, spend a bit more when it does. Seems unlikely we knit hats for charity out of silk or alpaca.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

What is done, is done. Please just enjoy making your daughter a wonderful gift. I am sure she will love it!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Bless you! Even when you were extravagant it wasn't for yourself. Just enjoy knitting with the beautiful yarn and get over your remorse.


----------



## Ewenme (Mar 8, 2011)

After you've read all the encouragement from everyone here, you should take stock of the situation: You spent the money. You have invested in something that gives you pleasure {knitting something for your daughter, the tactile pleasure of the beautiful yarn, the joy of giving, etc.}. The positive side of this is that when you are gone, your daughter will have more than a memory of your, she will have something you made my hand with love; a treasure that is irreplaceable. Allow yourself the buyer's remorse, but don't let it beat you into fear and regret. Find joy in 'making do' so that you can be happy with your impulsive decision. Look at the sunshine and flowers in the bigger picture, and take pleasure in your accomplishment. A thing of beauty is a joy forever. And every cloud has a silver lining. Please accept yourself as a responsible, loving, caring, generous woman. And, please let go of the tears and fears. We all do things we regret, but we don't need to be overcome by them. Take the lesson; move on and share pictures with your KP friends. Then, think about the ripples on the water of time that your $100 has produced: so many here have shared because of the ripples. $100 for pattern book, yarn, and needles. Hours of enjoyment knitting. Hours of enjoyment sharing on KP. The ability to give your daughter of piece of yourself in a sweater. All these last on the list are Priceless! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

I totally understand. I have the same problem with yarn and quilt shops. Just try to not go in! It is so hard to not buy beautiful yarns and fabrics and I do slip up sometimes too. I try to forgive myself, budget tighter and knit up the yarn and make another quilt!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to change your priorities. Don't dwell on the money issue, just enjoy knitting.


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

Reading your comments, you write that you "fight compulsive buying all the time." This concerns me. Will this purchase (delightful though it sounds) make it difficult for you to pay the rent / mortgage, buy food, pay for utilities without borrowing money?


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

When you see your daughters face when you present it to her all these thoughts will go away


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Also, it's only one month. I'm sure you can make do for that long. I know I could live from canned goods and what's in the freezer for one month, if I had to. I wouldn't like it, but I could do it. Just keep your eye on the end result.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

altogirl said:


> Think of it this way - you don't normally do this, it's a one time thing and your daughter is worth it and more. Plus, she'll LOVE it. Don't beat yourself up to the point where you can't enjoy it.


I agree. Please show us a picture after you make it,would love to see it


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

If you used a high interest card or a payday lender for the money then I'd be a bit worried for you, but if you've stretched your budget or dipped into your rainy day account then so what. We've all done it. Hope you get a lot of pleasure making it and your daughter gets the same wearing it.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

You only live once. Enjoy your self. Please share your project when you have it finished.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

You are doing something special for your daughter. It is priceless.


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm probably the odd one here but here is my suggestion. Open an account at your bank where you deposit $$ for future yarn and supplies. The amount to deposit each month depends on your budget (if you have one.) I don't have the problem of overspending so maybe this idea might not work for you. Just saying...


----------



## JoanAbrams (Jan 19, 2014)

knitwit1029 said:


> Been there, done that too many times to count. While I have a huge stash, when I splurge and buy more yarn (AND suffer the guilt/remorse), my husband always manages to make me feel better by saying, "It's not like you went to the casino and dropped the money in a slot machine. At least with the yarn, you'll have something beautiful to show for it."


What a nice hubby. Once when I bought more yarn for a project, my husband noted I could have bought a sweater for much less. This was for my grandson and I let him have it between the eyes. He only says complementary things now.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I can't allow myself to get any where near a yarn store. It's a struggle just to go to Wal-Mart. I do charity work too and can use the cheap yarn. But I overdrew my acct this month. First time I've done that in many many years. I splurged on food. Nothing special or fancy, just tried to get the basics. But had 3 unexpected bills I had to pay. Just not enough money to go around.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a completely unselfish spending spree. Stop feeling guilty. You are doing something good.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

flitri said:


> I know that its hard living on a tight budget, I am on a disability pension so I have to be very careful as well. I work out how much I have to pay for electricity, gas, phone, rent and food each fortnight. I prepay my bills and when I have all of my accounts well in credit now so if I do want anything I just don't have to pay a lot off the bills and I can usually get what I need. Then I go back to get the accounts in credit up to where they were before. I also run a car and have to budget for the insurances, petrol and maintenance for that.


It's a balancing act for me as well
I think your cat in the avatar is adorable!
Oh, I have to tell you all about the dog riding in a pick up truck. He looked pit bull with big bushy head but the funny part was he was riding with his head at the open window and one long arm outside draped over the door like a human. I'm still chuckling at it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> "We" are professional help. Honestly therapists can help but I know one who counsels married people but his marriage is a mess and he knows what to do but can't do it. I went to one who told me to tell an alvoholic how I felt...hmmm that was such bad advice. I went to one who made friends with " the enemy" and believed every lie he told! I'd get better advise here on this knitting subject as I've seen reading your posts. Apologies to any therapists reading my opinion. I guess there are good ones ..I just never met one. One told me to make my guy sleep on the couch..I did..no good results..then I read the therapist lost his license for distributing drugs badly. Who knew? I never got any


I forgot the counceler who helped me get over driving anxiety after a truck rear ended me, he was like a minister/Mr. Rogers type and I'm driving with no anxiety due to him.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

eahite said:


> I am almost overcome by the response to my two postings. I keep thinking it would be just great to have all of you gathered together physically so we could really get acquainted and be of help to each other...even the friend that suggested I get help! The sweater will turn out to be beautiful or I will go play in traffic. Thanks for all the thoughtful and positive input. Now come on over and lets have coffee!!Beth


I get chills when I think how we have met tho we live continents apart. Isn't the computer a joy! I'm so grateful to have the chance to be on here with such a great bunch! Yay us!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Parrishththgt said:


> Well, the needles will be used again and again and I'm sure there is more than one pattern in the book and your daughter will love the sweater.......it's an INVESTMENT in your future! And that doesn't even take into account the enjoyment of creativity, the zen of knitting or the pride of accomplishment.....hope you post a photo when you finish!


I'm having such fun seeing your avatars...another adorable kitty! Wish I could belly rub her.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Leland Sandy said:


> I am in a tight financial situation, too. This AM, I got notice of a sale online and the yarn I love BEST for afghans (my go-to wedding gift) is ridiculously cheap and discontinued. I want to lay in a lifetime supply. I have talked myself out of it twice, now - but I haven't deleted the email yet. Searching for my willpower. It's not like I don't have a stash. Oh, my.....


How will you feel when you make the next afghan and the yarn costs more and isn't the great one you could get now? Maybe just get half a lifetime supply remember I'm into overboard buying so take what you like and leave the rest of my comment


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Oh thank you for giving me something new to say when DH threatens a "yarn stash" intervention !
> I have used "I don't smoke, drink ( much) or buy lottery tickets, clothes etc" but we live 5 minutes drive from a casino so this would be a good one to use ! . I have yarn arriving this week so hopefully he will be out somewhere or I will have to use this line !


I say"cheaper than therapy" which is $___ an hour. Knitting keeping me sane and relatively happy. I'm avoiding bars and drugs while getting through grieving. I'm not picking up guys on the strip nor buying jewelry on qvc. My friends are still speaking to me because I don't phone at 3:00 am crying. I just knit away.yarn is a real bargain. I bet jails would be emptier if those folks knitted


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> I think you should not feel guilty. I buy all kind of stuff all the time without thinking of how much I spent. But my rule is always, whatever I buy, I have to make something that I can sell to recoup the expense. It works quite well for me.
> Have a steady income selling handmade Cards and other items. Why don't you give it a try.


How do you find customers? What kind of cards do you make?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pickyknitter65 said:


> I'm probably the odd one here but here is my suggestion. Open an account at your bank where you deposit $$ for future yarn and supplies. The amount to deposit each month depends on your budget (if you have one.) I don't have the problem of overspending so maybe this idea might not work for you. Just saying...


I'm loving your cat avatar! Your post is wise.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I can't allow myself to get any where near a yarn store. It's a struggle just to go to Wal-Mart. I do charity work too and can use the cheap yarn. But I overdrew my acct this month. First time I've done that in many many years. I splurged on food. Nothing special or fancy, just tried to get the basics. But had 3 unexpected bills I had to pay. Just not enough money to go around.


I know there is a dog in your avatar somewhere. Love the dogs and kidbear nd Ann's cats too.


----------



## norse7 (Mar 2, 2014)

My husband and I (he's gone now) had an agreement about spending on crafts, fabrics, yarns etc and that would include tools, hardware store items: If it cost over a certain amount we HAD to come home and think about it before we bought it. I also locked my purse in the trunk of my car containing credit cards and had to make a trip to the car before I spent any money. The amount we set to make us reconsider changed over the years as things got more expensive but it saved lots of second thoughts. You will survive and enjoy what you have started.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

eahite said:


> I live on a very tight budget and fight compulsive buying all the time. I went to my LYS yesterday to buy ONE set of needles and ended up spending over one hundred dollars! I saw the perfect top for my daughter whose 55th birthday is July 1st.
> The pattern is quite simple but of course in a book. The yarn is beautiful and unique and I ended up getting everything I needed to knit this without even thinking about it. This will be a beautiful but very simple top that is way too expensive. Today I'm deep into buyers remorse. I started the sweater last night but I could still return all the yarn except for one skein. BUT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO!! The sweater is all about the yarn. Inexpensive yarn would just be BLAHHHHH. I know what I should do but probably will not. This is part of the dreaded "Knitters Curse" isn't it ? Just needed to share this with KPers because my confidants here do not knit and would never understand.


I've done that. I am currently resisting some beautiful wool that is on short-term sale. If I resist long enough the sale will end... won't it?? If I buy it I can't eat meat for a month. But I have given in in the past, and there is still stuff in my stash that is awaiting a good knit-up.

In the end, it's not worth doing something that is ugly, Enjoy the yarn and enjoy the finished product. Comfort yourself that you'll have the book for other occasions...


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, I really understand, AND I don't think it is a minor thing. When it comes to knitting yarn, patterns, supplies, etc, I think I am the Queen of Sheba who has never heard of a budget. But at the end of the month, when I am sometimes overdrawn, all I have to look at are my yarn purchase. It is so easy to buy on-line when there are sales of 40-70% off. It gives me a queasy feeling which is not pleasant, and I have to remember I am now on a fixed budget, can't work any more days to make up the money. Worse, I knit very slowly so have little to show for my splurge except for buyers remorse. For me, it feels like a disease, which takes some of the pleasure out of it. ONE good thing, I haven't made one purchase in over two months, so perhaps I am getting this addiction in control.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Buying online is so tempting (no LYS in miles). So when I get the urge to buy more yarn, I shop online, put purchases in my cart and don't check out. The next day or a few days later when I am feeling remorse and thinking I really don't need it and really don't have the money, I go back and delete items in cart.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jollypolly said:


> I say"cheaper than therapy" which is $___ an hour. Knitting keeping me sane and relatively happy. I'm avoiding bars and drugs while getting through grieving. I'm not picking up guys on the strip nor buying jewelry on qvc. My friends are still speaking to me because I don't phone at 3:00 am crying. I just knit away.yarn is a real bargain. I bet jails would be emptier if those folks knitted


ROFLMAO-- but you are absolutely right on!! Love it!


----------



## W.I.fan (Jun 4, 2014)

My weakness is bags of yarn in opportunity shops. I have to swatch to find out what ply etc... Then 'what am I going to do with it???? Stash it of course


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I understand this all too well. Last summer I made a simple fringed vest for my DIL's birthday that ended up costing nearly $100! She loved it, so it was worth it. The first time she wore it to work, she got so many compliments that she had to text to tell me about it. She's a sweetheart, always appreciates anything I make for her or their family.
You know your daughter's tastes. If you are sure she will love the sweater, just give yourself permission to enjoy making it, there will be love in every stitch. You can sell the book on Amazon or eBay when you are finished with it, too, so you can get a bit of the money back for that. Another time, decide what you want and order your yarn online so you will be less likely to be tempted by all the gorgeousness at the LYS. :thumbup:


----------



## caligrlknits (May 6, 2013)

Hope this isn't too off the subject but your story reminds me of once when my son was still a little boy and my Mother bought him not one but two pairs of the popular type tennis shoes of the time. He is celebrating his 44th birthday this week and has never forgotten this. Something's are just more important then obsessing over our budgets. Enjoy the moments of thinking of her while you knit and her happiness when she receives it, and stay away from that LYS till your budget recovers lol.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> You don't sound like a spendthrift. So you splurged. You'll figure out how to absorb the cost and the joy you and your daughter get from your wonderful, thoughtful gift will outlast the temporary money shortage. So quit worrying and enjoy working with the lovely yarn


Ditto


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

eahite said:


> I live on a very tight budget and fight compulsive buying all the time. I went to my LYS yesterday to buy ONE set of needles and ended up spending over one hundred dollars! I saw the perfect top for my daughter whose 55th birthday is July 1st.
> The pattern is quite simple but of course in a book. The yarn is beautiful and unique and I ended up getting everything I needed to knit this without even thinking about it. This will be a beautiful but very simple top that is way too expensive. Today I'm deep into buyers remorse. I started the sweater last night but I could still return all the yarn except for one skein. BUT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO!! The sweater is all about the yarn. Inexpensive yarn would just be BLAHHHHH. I know what I should do but probably will not. This is part of the dreaded "Knitters Curse" isn't it ? Just needed to share this with KPers because my confidants here do not knit and would never understand.


My reply will not be popular, but when you said you lived on a very tight budget, it tells me you really can't afford to keep this purchase. I'm sure your daughter wouldn't want you in this position either. Your heart was in the right place, but if I'm assuming correctly, it'll take you quite awhile to recuperate financially from this purchase. I would seriously think of returning everything and make sure to get a refund and not store credit. Then in the future, think very carefully before making purchases that don't fit into your budget. We all have these moments, but we have to be sensible if we're on a tight budget.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

eahite said:


> I live on a very tight budget and fight compulsive buying all the time. I went to my LYS yesterday to buy ONE set of needles and ended up spending over one hundred dollars! I saw the perfect top for my daughter whose 55th birthday is July 1st.
> The pattern is quite simple but of course in a book. The yarn is beautiful and unique and I ended up getting everything I needed to knit this without even thinking about it. This will be a beautiful but very simple top that is way too expensive. Today I'm deep into buyers remorse. I started the sweater last night but I could still return all the yarn except for one skein. BUT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO!! The sweater is all about the yarn. Inexpensive yarn would just be BLAHHHHH. I know what I should do but probably will not. This is part of the dreaded "Knitters Curse" isn't it ? Just needed to share this with KPers because my confidants here do not knit and would never understand.


I hope my husband never finds out I recently spent $46 just on one PATTERN. So knit the top, watch your daughter's reaction and know you did a good thing. I think the result will squelch the guilt.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't be to hard on yourself. All you need do is think how much your daughter will love the jumper or garment you amke her will be received with love. I have overspent like this before.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

I did EXACTLY the same thing in March. Went to the wool shop and bought wool to make my son a sweater for his 55th birthday and spent way too much - and felt guilty. BUT, it is knitting up very nicely and even though I missed the date (June 4th) - I'm almost done..................and know he'll really appreciate it when he gets it as, I'm sure, will your daughter. Don't fret - enjoy making it for someone you love


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, yes!! That happened to me back in April when I attended Stitches South. 'Spent WAY too much money on a sweater kit that I just HAD to have for ME!! Haven't even started on it!! Go figure...


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree. I think your daughter will love the fact that you took the time (and expense) to make it for her. Maybe you could cut back somewhere else this month. I know that sounds easy, and maybes its not, but thats all I could come up with. I think once you really get into the pattern, the guilt will go away. Good luck.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I have done the same...I have more yarn than Carter has liver pills...Here is one way to look at your dilemma...if you need another gift--you already have the perfect pattern and needles...you will only need more of that delicious yarn...so half of what you bought can be used again...And I know that your daughter will love her birthday gift...If my mom were still alive and she "made" me a birthday gift I'd be over the moon.


----------



## PorcupineSandy (Jun 11, 2014)

God love you. I am equally blessed (?) with poor yarn impulse control. Walked into a new (for me) yarn store on Friday last week, walked out with $60 worth of gorgeous washable wool -- and nary a plan on what I will do with it. At least you have a pattern and a REALLY good project for your daughter!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Knitwit--I like your avatar. We need to get the bigger one.

eahite--my loving sister just told me to get an album to

put in pictures of the things I make, and then to donate

the articles themselves to any church bazaar or rummage 
sale.

Out of the mouths of relatives---------------------


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't feel guilty, Just this once enjoy the mad spending you did, I think most of us have to watch what we spend especially on wool and things we could really do without, I do it all the time. But you know love, life is short every now and again we have to let our hair down and go for it..
Happy Knitting. Nic.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Knit away with the yarn and pattern! Let yourself enjoy having "splurged" on a most beloved daughter and on yourself as a knitter. It sounds like you deserve to knit with this beautiful yarn and to see your work and the yarn come together to make a cherished gift for your DD. When my husband was in grad school we were strapped for cash but always made ends meet. He wanted to take me to dinner so off we go to a German restaurant located on the hiway near our home. My menu did not have prices listed and my husband told me not to worry and to get what I wanted. So I did. We had a wonderful meal and got to spend time together. When we got home, I insisted on knowing how much we had spent. I cried and had nightmares all night. I was so afraid of what we had done to our budget that I ruined our "date". My DH was so hurt by my reaction. I have always regretted that I did not just forget the budget for one night and enjoy. So I say, plz enjoy your yarn experience and watching your DD wear your creation. It will be awesome and beautiful because you chose it and you made it with a mom's love.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

When I consider the hours I spend knitting something, I want the best quality yarn I can find so it will wear well.
And that usually costs more.
I would hate to spend months on a gansey & have it pill after one or two washings.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> Yep...been there...done that! :roll:
> The regret and doubt goes away when you see your daughters happiness with the gift! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> You don't sound like a spendthrift. So you splurged. You'll figure out how to absorb the cost and the joy you and your daughter get from your wonderful, thoughtful gift will outlast the temporary money shortage. So quit worrying and enjoy working with the lovely yarn


Well said.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

knitwit1029 said:


> Been there, done that too many times to count. While I have a huge stash, when I splurge and buy more yarn (AND suffer the guilt/remorse), my husband always manages to make me feel better by saying, "It's not like you went to the casino and dropped the money in a slot machine. At least with the yarn, you'll have something beautiful to show for it."


You have a very smart husband! I try and limit my LYS visits to quarterly road trips with friends. I find I am just as happy helping them pick out beautiful and expensive yarn as I am buying it for myself. I'm such a yard sale/thrift store type gal, that I save my big purchases for on-line sales. Over time, my friends have caught on to the fact that they are the ones leaving with bags of yarn!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

It's not a Knitter's Curse - It's a Knitter's Addiction (we knitters sometimes cannot help), but a good kind and well worth the expression and appreciation your daughter will give when she receives it. Wish her a happy birthday for us!!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I understand what you are feeling. Sometimes, I just have to shut my eyes, when going into stores, especially craft stores because I will surely end up buying a lot of stuff that I shouldn't. I have yarn, books, etc. running out of the closets, in the drawers, in carriers, etc. everywhere! I have made a vow to not buy anything until I get rid of some of the what I already have. Being in this excessive heat outside, makes me stay in a lot more than normal. That helps!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

knitwit1029 said:


> Been there, done that too many times to count. While I have a huge stash, when I splurge and buy more yarn (AND suffer the guilt/remorse), my husband always manages to make me feel better by saying, "It's not like you went to the casino and dropped the money in a slot machine. At least with the yarn, you'll have something beautiful to show for it."


I like this Husband!!!


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Progress report on daughter's birthday present. Both sides of the expensive yarn top are knitted and now I must block and join. The pattern was incredibly simple but the yarn was incredibly tricky to work with.There were different widths within an inch, different textures etc but so striking when made up. I ended up using a marker every ten stitches and constantly counting the stitches between the markers. One stitch would slide and "hide " behind the stitch next to it and would have to be coaxed out. The yarn creates an open design so I will buy a beige or nude colored camisole for her to wear under the top. If my DD doesn't wear it, I will take it back, tear it out and make very expensive and impractical dish cloths. (Just kidding)


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Guild is a terrible thing to waste. Enjoy your purchase and promise to never do it again.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't promise never to do it again. If you feel you deserve a treat save up for an expensive yarn, if you can and then go buy it without any guilt feelings. You deserve to be spoilt now and again.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

jollypolly said:


> I say"cheaper than therapy" which is $___ an hour. Knitting keeping me sane and relatively happy. I'm avoiding bars and drugs while getting through grieving. I'm not picking up guys on the strip nor buying jewelry on qvc. My friends are still speaking to me because I don't phone at 3:00 am crying. I just knit away.yarn is a real bargain. I bet jails would be emptier if those folks knitted


Last year I met a man in Walmart who requested I help him select a color of yarn for the afghan he was crocheting. He said he learned how in prison. He also admitted to making a bad mistake and said this would never happen again. He crochet afghans for the homeless.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

carolyn tolo said:


> Knitwit--I like your avatar. We need to get the bigger one.
> 
> eahite--my loving sister just told me to get an album to
> 
> ...


Yes! And keep of copy of the pattern instructions with it!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

We've all done and continue to do it. My curse isn't just yarn. It's all things creative and craft based. I am doomed. Doomed I tell you. :-(


----------

